# Wohin mit dem Smartphone?



## Deleted471854 (16. Juli 2018)

Die Überschrift sagt es eigentlich schon.....

Bein Rennrad habe ich meist das Smartphone in einer der Rückentaschen vom Trikot drin. Da auf der Straße nur wenig Geholper stattfindet, sehe ich da auch keine Probleme, dass das Smartphone rausfliegen könnte (ggf. habe ich da nur etwas Panik).

Aber beim MTB, wenn es etwas robuster auf der Strecke zugeht, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass je nach Smartphonegröße, das Ding hinten rausfliegen könnte.

Daher die Frage, wo packt Ihr auf dem MTB eure Smartphones hin, dass sie geschützt bleiben?


----------



## hardtails (16. Juli 2018)

hosentasche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (16. Juli 2018)

Ja, also mal ehrlich: 
Das Smartphone ist eines dieser Truemmer, die versuchen, zu vieles auf einmal zu koennen, und dann nix gescheit koennen.
Fuer ein Mobiltelefon zu gross, zu empfindlich, und zu kurze Akkustandzeit, und fuer einen Computer ein zu kleines Display und eine zu fummelige Texteingabe.

Ich bleib beim Nokia Outdoorhaendi


----------



## pacechris (16. Juli 2018)

Mir ist noch nie was aus der Trikotasche geflogen so lange ich wärend der Fahrt auf dem Bike geblieben bin 
Sonst bei Touren längeren Training/Rennen im Rucksack.

Hab nur Radhosen ohne Taschen


----------



## discordius (16. Juli 2018)

Das Smartphone nehme ich nur mit, wenn ich auch mit Rucksack fahre. Meine MTB-Trikots haben keine Taschen, und in Hosentaschen ohne Reißverschluss stecke ich das Smartphone auch nicht. Für Aufzeichnungen von Puls und Strecke und für kurze Telefonate im Notfall reicht mir die Smartwatch.


----------



## Deleted471854 (16. Juli 2018)

skwal83 schrieb:


> hosentasche



ich trage derzeit normale Fahrradhosen ohne Taschen



pacechris schrieb:


> Mir ist noch nie was aus der Trikotasche geflogen so lange ich wärend der Fahrt auf dem Bike geblieben bin
> Sonst bei Touren längeren Training/Rennen im Rucksack.
> 
> Hab nur Radhosen ohne Taschen



Ich habe auf dem Rennrad auch noch kein Problem damit gehabt, daher auch der Kommentar, ob ich  mir da einfach zuviel Sorgen mache


----------



## Deleted471854 (16. Juli 2018)

discordius schrieb:


> Das Smartphone nehme ich nur mit, wenn ich auch mit Rucksack fahre. Meine MTB-Trikots haben keine Taschen, und in Hosentaschen ohne Reißverschluss stecke ich das Smartphone auch nicht. Für Aufzeichnungen von Puls und Strecke und für kurze Telefonate im Notfall reicht mir die Smartwatch.



Vom Grundsatz her gut, nur kann ich bei meinem Aktivitätentracker die Aufzeichnung separater Aktivitäten, wie Radfahren und Co. nur in der App starten und dann muss das Smartphone dabei sein.

Im Grunde möchte ich es nicht mitnehmen, aber wenn mal etwas passieren sollte, möchte ich in der Lage sein, Hilfe zu rufen........


----------



## Krabbelchen (16. Juli 2018)

Bei mir fliegt auch nichts aus der Rückentasche.


----------



## ws55 (16. Juli 2018)

Mir ist es tatsächlich schon passiert. Aus der Rückentasche eines engen Radtrikots bergab rausgeflutscht. Erst 2 Stunden später gemerkt, nach Hause und über Iphonesuche wiederbekommen. Ehrlicher Finder.

Seitdem nur noch in Reißverschlusstaschen (Baggy) untergebracht.


----------



## on any sunday (16. Juli 2018)

Kauf dir ein Trikot mit Reißverschlußtasche.


----------



## --- (16. Juli 2018)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Ich bleib beim Nokia Outdoorhaendi


Auch dafür brauchst du eine Tasche. Und es gibt auch kleine Smartphones.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted471854 (16. Juli 2018)

--- schrieb:


> Auch dafür brauchst du eine Tasche. Und es gibt auch kleine Smartphones.



Trikot mit Reißverschlusstasche klingt nicht so schlecht....mal schauen.

Hätte ja auch sein können, dass jemand da eine andere Lösung für die Unterbringung parat hat.


----------



## aufgehts (16. Juli 2018)

kensmith schrieb:


> Trikot mit Reißverschlusstasche klingt nicht so schlecht....mal schauen.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Noch besser, Mama fragen


----------



## nightwolf (16. Juli 2018)

--- schrieb:


> Auch dafür brauchst du eine Tasche.


Mein Nokia passt sicher und zuverlaessig drinbleibend in die Rueckentasche des Trikots.


--- schrieb:


> Und es gibt auch kleine Smartphones.


Au weh die sind ja dann noch schlechter zu bedienen  

Wenn ein normales Sommer-Kurzarmtrikot ein RV-Taeschchen hat, dann ist das so winzig, dass bestenfalls ein einzelner Schluessel oder dgl. reinpasst.


----------



## Deleted471854 (16. Juli 2018)

LoL.......das könnte schwierig werden...........ist nicht gerade um die Ecke.....;-)


----------



## MrBrightside (16. Juli 2018)

Satteltasche oder Täschchen am Rahmen?


----------



## fone (16. Juli 2018)

Brustbeutel oder Hipbag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ralf_T (16. Juli 2018)

Alle meine MTB Shorts haben eine RV Tasche am Bein - da hab ich mein Telefon immer drin, sicher verstaut und stört kaum. Obs Überlebt wenn man da voll draufknallt hab ich noch nicht getestet... zum Glück ;-)

...Edit: gerade erst genauer gelesen - Du trägst ja Lycra ;-), da wirds wohl nix mit RV Tasche am Bein..


----------



## fone (16. Juli 2018)

Aber kann man das Telefon nicht chic unter die Lycrahose stecken? So auf dem Oberschenkel?

Ansonsten gibts doch diese Handy-Halterungen für den Arm?
Ist auch sehr chic!


----------



## _Olli (16. Juli 2018)




----------



## PORTEX77 (16. Juli 2018)




----------



## Krabbelchen (16. Juli 2018)

Solch eine ähnliche Halterung habe ich auch. Aber nicht für den harten Einsatz geeignet, dafür genial als Navi ( Komoot ). Hat natürlich nichts mehr mit Kleidung zu tun.


----------



## PORTEX77 (16. Juli 2018)

Bin damit Treppen,S2 Trails gefahren. Flext bisschen, da Gummi, aber hält bombenfest. 
Und beim Sturz drückt es sich erstmal weg, statt direkt zu brechen...


----------



## RockAddict (16. Juli 2018)

iPhone8, QuadLock.
Hab selbst bei Treppen und S2 keine Probleme damit, hält bomben fest.


----------



## Deleted471854 (16. Juli 2018)

So ein Gummiteil habe ich auch....bin mir da nicht so 100% sicher, was die Dämpfung zum Handy betrifft.

Satteltasche muss ich eh noch besorgen....da sollte es ausreichend geschützt sein, denke ich.


----------



## RockAddict (16. Juli 2018)

kensmith schrieb:


> So ein Gummiteil habe ich auch....bin mir da nicht so 100% sicher, was die Dämpfung zum Handy betrifft.
> 
> Satteltasche muss ich eh noch besorgen....da sollte es ausreichend geschützt sein, denke ich.


Satteltasche (Topeak, nur am Sattel befestigt) habe ich schon zwei mal erfolgreich verloren.
Wenn du weniger Pech hast kannst es da rein stecken, bei mir war zum Glück nur Ersatzschlauch und Werkzeug drin.


----------



## 2wheelfun (16. Juli 2018)

Kleine Hüfttasche, ggf. elastische Version. Die wäre supermini. Trage ich unterm Shirt. Da ist auch noch Platz für´n kleinen Snack oder Schlüssel oder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shiba (16. Juli 2018)

Ich habs immer im Blick:


----------



## sp00n82 (16. Juli 2018)

Es gibt auch noch so Oberrohrtaschen, die sind eigentlich für Rennradler oder Triathleten, die dort ihre Gels reinstecken. Sowas z.B. XLAB Rocket Pocket XL. Je nach Größe des Smartphones und der Tasche kann das da schon rein passen.

In die Hosentasche stecke ich das ungern. Erstens schwitze ich genug, dass sich da genug Kondenswasser bildet, zweitens fällt das je nach Schnitt der Tasche doch recht leicht hinaus, und viertens, wenn man mal drauffällt, hat man gerne mal direkt eine fest installierte Spiderapp. Die Taschen am Oberschenkel sind zwar oft verschließbar, aber da stört mich das Handy dann beim Pedalieren.

Für den Rucksack hab ich mir die Handytasche von Evoc geholt, die kann man am Riemen befestigen, und hat somit leichten Zugriff. Allerdings ist das Design schon ein paar Jahre älter, dementsprechend passen die ganzen 5+ Zoll Dinger da nicht rein. Ein Iphone 5 passt sogar noch in die M-Version (zumindest ohne Schutzhülle), ein Samsung A3 2017 passt mit Gummihülle gerade noch so in die L-Version.

Es gibt inzwischen auch noch ein paar andere Anbieter von solchen Taschen, Vaude Epoc z.B., da passen angeblich noch Geräte mit 5,1" rein.

Ansonsten wegen Lenkerhalterung, die von Finn kann ich nicht so empfehlen. Bei größeren Handys passt die schon nicht mehr, und eine ist mir auch schon mal gerissen. Wackelt auf Trails außerdem unschön.


----------



## MTBpleasure (16. Juli 2018)

Ich stecke mein Smartphone in die Cargotasche dieser Hose. Gesichert mit Reißverschluss sodass das gute Stück nicht heraus fallen kann. https://www.zimtstern.com/herren/bi...ailstar-plus-bike-shorts?number=3812011680903 In die linke Tasche kommt mein Smartphone und in die rechte mein Schlüssel. Sehr praktisch wenn man nur ne Runde in den Hometrails fährt. Da muss nix weiter mit.


----------



## dagex (17. Juli 2018)

Ich stehe aktuell vor dem gleichen Problem. Ich komme eigentlich aus der Rennrad-Ecke, da ist das dank enganliegenden Trikots mit bis zu 5 Trikottaschen ja kein Problem gewesen (egal ob verschließbare Tasche oder nicht, ich habe mein Handy noch nie verloren). Die ganzen Jahre hatte ich noch ein CC-Hardtail, da bin ich quasi im gleichen Outfit wie auf dem Rennrad unterwegs gewesen.
Seit zwei Wochen nenne ich nun ein Fully mein eigen, was man gemeinhin als "Trailbike" bezeichnet und um die Stylepolizei nicht zu verärgern, passe ich mich da Outfit-technisch auch an...und sehe mich daher auch dem Problem der Handy-Unterbringung konfrontiert.

Meine Idee war, einen Baselayer mit Rückentaschen unters Trikot zu ziehen. Von Pearl Izumi gibt es da den "Cargo Base Layer" mit drei Rückentaschen. Ich habe noch keinerlei Erfahrungen damit, wollte diese Idee dennoch hier teilen.

In meiner Vorstellung packe ich da "das nötigste" rein: Smartphone (auch ich will im Notfall telefonieren können und mein Apfelzeiteisen kann das noch nicht), 2 Gels, nen Riegel, ein bisschen Geld...


----------



## Deleted 134590 (17. Juli 2018)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Es gibt auch noch so Oberrohrtaschen, die sind eigentlich für Rennradler oder Triathleten, die dort ihre Gels reinstecken. Sowas z.B. XLAB Rocket Pocket XL. Je nach Größe des Smartphones und der Tasche kann das da schon rein passen.
> 
> In die Hosentasche stecke ich das ungern. Erstens schwitze ich genug, dass sich da genug Kondenswasser bildet, zweitens fällt das je nach Schnitt der Tasche doch recht leicht hinaus, und viertens, wenn man mal drauffällt, hat man gerne mal direkt eine fest installierte Spiderapp. Die Taschen am Oberschenkel sind zwar oft verschließbar, aber da stört mich das Handy dann beim Pedalieren.
> 
> ...


Ich nutze so eine Oberrohrtasche von Deuter, iPhone X mit Silikonhülle passt gut rein.
In die Seitentasche kommen Geld und Kaugummi.
Ein Riegel passt auch neben das Telefon.
Beim Laufen habe ich einen Bauchgurt mit Neoprentasche für Gel, da passt das Handy mit rein.
Funzt beim Radeln natürlich auch.


----------



## pacechris (17. Juli 2018)

dagex schrieb:


> Seit zwei Wochen nenne ich nun ein Fully mein eigen, was man gemeinhin als "Trailbike" bezeichnet und um die Stylepolizei nicht zu verärgern, passe ich mich da Outfit-technisch auch an......
> .



Lass die sich ärgern und zieh weiterhin richtige Radbekleidung an. Spart Geld und keine Probleme 

Ohne Witz jetzt, es wirklich Leute die sich extra Fully-Klamotten kaufen


----------



## Jaerrit (17. Juli 2018)

Ich bin in letzter Zeit auch häufig mal wieder in Lycra und ohne Rucksack unterwegs und hatte auch erst Bedenken. Mache es aber nun wie früher auf dem Rennrad, Handy in Gefrierbeutel und dann in die Rückentasche, fertig. Fahre so auch schon mal rumpelige Trails, bisher blieb das Handy in der Tasche, hab jeweils am Trailende zur Sicherheit aber immer prüfend gefühlt ob es noch da ist 
Eine optimale Lösung habe ich noch nicht gefunden, zumindest nicht wenn ohne Rucksack unterwegs. Auf dem Enduro trage ich eigentlich immer eine Fox Ranger - Shorts, die hat eine Reissverschlusstasche am Oberschenkel - als wirklich optimal habe ich das auch nicht empfunden.
Glaube so eine kleine Oberrohr-Tasche ist immer noch die beste Lösung, muss mich da nochmal umsehen...


----------



## dagex (17. Juli 2018)

pacechris schrieb:


> Lass die sich ärgern und zieh weiterhin richtige Radbekleidung an. Spart Geld und keine Probleme
> 
> Ohne Witz jetzt, es wirklich Leute die sich extra Fully-Klamotten kaufen



Ärgern lasse ich mich ohnehin nicht, keine Sorge 
Und ja, ich kaufe mir dafür extra Klamotten, nicht zuletzt auch deshalb, weil es mich vergangenen Freitag erst wieder vom Rad geschmissen hat im Trail und ich die zugegebenermaßen sauteuren Rennrad-Klamotten nicht unnötig schrotten will... M. E. sind die nämlich schon ein bisschen empfindlicher. 



Jaerrit schrieb:


> Ich bin in letzter Zeit auch häufig mal wieder in Lycra und ohne Rucksack unterwegs und hatte auch erst Bedenken. Mache es aber nun wie früher auf dem Rennrad, Handy in Gefrierbeutel und dann in die Rückentasche, fertig. Fahre so auch schon mal rumpelige Trails, bisher blieb das Handy in der Tasche, hab jeweils am Trailende zur Sicherheit aber immer prüfend gefühlt ob es noch da ist
> Eine optimale Lösung habe ich noch nicht gefunden, zumindest nicht wenn ohne Rucksack unterwegs. Auf dem Enduro trage ich eigentlich immer eine Fox Ranger - Shorts, die hat eine Reissverschlusstasche am Oberschenkel - als wirklich optimal habe ich das auch nicht empfunden.
> Glaube so eine kleine Oberrohr-Tasche ist immer noch die beste Lösung, muss mich da nochmal umsehen...



Irgendwie hab ich Schiss davor, mein Smartphone in der Hosentasche zu verstauen. Bei meinem Talent fall ich dann gleich drauf und das Ding ist futsch... Bei längeren Touren habe ich dann auch nen Rucksack dabei, in dem das Smartphone sicher verstaut werden kann. Bei kurzen Feierabendrunde verzichte ich dann aber auch ganz gerne auf eben diesen.


----------



## tomiii (17. Juli 2018)

Ich habe mit meinen Fahrradhosen keine Probleme mit dem Smartphone
Hose 1 : Löffler Comfort Bike Shorts hat Reißverschluss
Hose 2 : TSG SP2 Shorts hat zwar keinen Reißverschluss aber das Handy bleibt Bombenfest drinnen.
Auch nach 3-4 Stunden merke ich es nicht wirklich. Ansonsten rein in den Rucksack.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dagex (17. Juli 2018)

tomiii schrieb:


> Ich habe mit meinen Fahrradhosen keine Probleme mit dem Smartphone
> Hose 1 : Löffler Comfort Bike Shorts hat Reißverschluss
> Hose 2 : TSG SP2 Shorts hat zwar keinen Reißverschluss aber das Handy bleibt Bombenfest drinnen.
> Auch nach 3-4 Stunden merke ich es nicht wirklich. Ansonsten rein in den Rucksack.



Ich hätte auch nur Angst, dass ich mal drauf falle. Dass es mir rausfällt, halte ich auch für unwahrscheinlich, ist mir mit dem Stadtrad auch noch nie passiert...


----------



## Deleted471854 (18. Juli 2018)

ok, ich sehe schon, eine wirkliche Patentlösung scheint es nicht zu geben.

Ich habe vom Laufen her eine schmale, flexible Beckentasche, in der das Smartphone reinpasst, allerdings mag ich beim Radeln nicht immer etwas, das drückt, wie Rucksäcke, Brustgurte oder Beckentaschen. Dazu bin ich noch zu unfit und kurzatmig unterwegs.
Satteltaschen, mit entsprechenden Sicherungen am Satten und Sattelstange sollten funktionieren. Bikejersey mit Rückentaschen auch. Rahmentasche kommt wohl auf die Größe an, ob es über dem Abus Schloßhalter oder Flaschenhalter passt.

Brustbeutel, naja ich bin zwar recht mobbingfest, aber das wäre dann doch etwas zuviel des Guten....;-)
Am Lenker, naja, dann muss auch eine wetter-/regenfeste Hülle bei, wollte ich weniger.

Gar nicht mal so einfach da was passendes zu finden


----------



## Deleted 369460 (18. Juli 2018)

kensmith schrieb:


> Daher die Frage, wo packt Ihr auf dem MTB eure Smartphones hin, dass sie geschützt bleiben?



Zu Hause lassen dann stellt sich das Problem erst garnicht 
Ansonsten Ruckack.
Wenn es Dir nur darum geht im Notfall mal teln zu können kauf Dir ne Samsung Gear S3 Uhr, brauchst Du eine eSIM z.B. von Vodafone dazu.


----------



## Grossvater (18. Juli 2018)

pacechris schrieb:


> Fully-Klamotten


na hauptsache die Klamotten (Hose) sind nach der Tour nicht Fully 

ok, BTT... für mich gilt MTB = Rucksack - alles drin, alles am Mann - fertig.
Versteh die Rucksackphobiker nicht, was soll das?


----------



## fone (18. Juli 2018)

kensmith schrieb:


> Brustbeutel, naja ich bin zwar recht mobbingfest, aber das wäre dann doch etwas zuviel des Guten....;-)


War nicht ganz ernst gemeint.

Aber irgendwie sind wir jetzt auch mit allen Möglichkeiten durch.
Die kleine Rahmentasche *auf* dem Oberrohr finde ich eigentlich am besten.
Trauen würde ich mich das aber selber nicht.


----------



## hardtails (18. Juli 2018)

Grossvater schrieb:


> na hauptsache die Klamotten (Hose) sind nach der Tour nicht Fully
> 
> ok, BTT... für mich gilt MTB = Rucksack - alles drin, alles am Mann - fertig.
> Versteh die Rucksackphobiker nicht, was soll das?



verstehe die leute nicht die anderen immer ihren scheiß aufdrücken wollen. was soll das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (18. Juli 2018)

Gibt auch Leute die packen sich das Ding einfach an den Vorbau / Lenker.


----------



## Krabbelchen (18. Juli 2018)




----------



## Sven12345 (18. Juli 2018)

Ich hab mein Phone immer im Rucksack.
Halbwegs geschützt und abgepolstert.
Schon dort hab ich ein bisschen Angst, dass es bei einem Abflug kaputt geht.
Am Lenker ist die Chance pro Ausfahrt ja schon im % Bereich,
dass das Ding entweder runter fällt,
oder in ner blöden Situation das Bike drauf landet.
Gilt auch für Phone in irgendwelchen Taschen direkt am Körper.

Ich finde es ehrlich gesagt zu blöd,
mir in kniffligen Situationen, wo es zum Sturz kommen könnte,
nicht nur Sorgen um mögliche Verletzungen,
sondern auch noch um den augenblicklichen Verlust von ca. 700€ (Telefon) machen zu müssen...
Am liebsten würde ich es gar nicht mitnehmen,
aber dabei haben will man es halt doch immer


----------



## Grossvater (18. Juli 2018)

wieso 





skwal83 schrieb:


> aufdrücken



hab nur geschrieben


Grossvater schrieb:


> für *mich *gilt


und das war eben meine Antwort auf die Frage "wohin mit dem Smartphone"
Thats it. Kann man als Idee mitnehmen, oder ggfls. auch doof finden.

Für mich persönlich stellt sich halt zusätzlich i.d.allermeisten Fällen auch noch die Frage, wohin mit Werkzeug, Pumpe, Ersatzschlauch, Schlüssel, Riegel, evtl. Windweste und nicht zuletzt Getränk?
Die stimmigste ist *für mich* halt der Rucksack.

Und ich würd wirklich gern verstehen, was denn dagegen spricht. Muss es ja offensichtlich Gründe geben.


----------



## fone (18. Juli 2018)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Gibt auch Leute die packen sich das Ding einfach an den Vorbau / Lenker.





Theoretisch kann man es auch hinten in den Korb legen.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (18. Juli 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Theoretisch kann man es auch hinten in den Korb legen.



Man könnte sich auch für unterwegs ein billiges gebrauchtes zulegen bei dem es wurscht ist wenns hops geht. Muss nix können ausser telefonieren im Notfall. Aber scheinbar brauchen manche auch noch in ihrer Freizeit die totale erreichbarkeit und abrufbarkeit.


----------



## fone (18. Juli 2018)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Man könnte sich auch für unterwegs ein billiges gebrauchtes zulegen bei dem es wurscht ist wenns hops geht. Muss nix können ausser telefonieren im Notfall. Aber scheinbar brauchen manche auch noch in ihrer Freizeit die totale erreichbarkeit und abrufbarkeit.


Ich nehms halt gerne mit für den Notfall.
Passt auch mehr schlecht als recht in die Reißverschlusstaschen meiner Shorts.


----------



## Abelinha (18. Juli 2018)

kensmith schrieb:


> Die Überschrift sagt es eigentlich schon.....
> 
> Bein Rennrad habe ich meist das Smartphone in einer der Rückentaschen vom Trikot drin. Da auf der Straße nur wenig Geholper stattfindet, sehe ich da auch keine Probleme, dass das Smartphone rausfliegen könnte (ggf. habe ich da nur etwas Panik).
> 
> ...


----------



## hardtails (18. Juli 2018)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Man könnte sich auch für unterwegs ein billiges gebrauchtes zulegen bei dem es wurscht ist wenns hops geht. Muss nix können ausser telefonieren im Notfall. Aber scheinbar brauchen manche auch noch in ihrer Freizeit die totale erreichbarkeit und abrufbarkeit.




fur was hab ich ein ebike um nicht an der integrierten Steckdose mein schmartfon zu laden


----------



## Abelinha (18. Juli 2018)

Die Lösung dieses Problems ist ganz einfach. Es gibt Klettverschlüsse zum Annähen. So einen Klettverschluss einfach an den  oberen Rand  einer Tasche eines schon vorhandenen Trikots nähen. Schon kann das Smartphone auf holprigen Passagen nicht mehr aus der Tasche hüpfen und man muss keine neue Kleidung kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platt_ziege (18. Juli 2018)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Für den Rucksack hab ich mir die Handytasche von Evoc geholt, die kann man am Riemen befestigen, und hat somit leichten Zugriff. Allerdings ist das Design schon ein paar Jahre älter, dementsprechend passen die ganzen 5+ Zoll Dinger da nicht rein.


die gibs in 2 grössen!


> Es gibt inzwischen auch noch ein paar andere Anbieter von solchen Taschen, Vaude Epoc z.B., da passen angeblich noch Geräte mit 5,1" rein.


cool, danke für den hinweis.
denn 25€ (=50dm) für so ne popelige tasche (evoc in L) ist mir preislich zu fair, auch wenn sie ggü der vaude wasserdicht ist (sein soll).
12€ für die vaude ist zwar auch immer noch ne dummbeutel abzocke, aber bei ali zu suchen ist ja leider immer so scheisse aufwändig.
auch wenn ich mir absolut sicher bin, dass so ne vaude tasche dort für 2-3€ zu haben sein wird.
so auf die schnelle hab ich nur sowas gefunden, aber die kann man wieder nur rumbaumeln lassen, oder am bauch(brust)gurt festmachen, aber leider nicht an den trägern :-(
dafür kann man neben seinem ifön noch nen ersatz ifön mitnehmen, der trend geht ja neben dem drittrad auch zum zweithandy ;-)
vielleicht hat ja jemand bock noch nen bisgen intensiver zu suchen


----------



## log11 (18. Juli 2018)

Warum kein 2L Satteltasche verwenden? Gibt zum Bsp. eine von ProCraft für günstig Geld.(13€) Da passen dann auch noch Armlinge und ggf eine dünne Regenjacke rein.


----------



## sp00n82 (19. Juli 2018)

log11 schrieb:


> Warum kein 2L Satteltasche verwenden? Gibt zum Bsp. eine von ProCraft für günstig Geld.(13€) Da passen dann auch noch Armlinge und ggf eine dünne Regenjacke rein.


Und mit den Satteltaschen kann man dann auch so schön am Hinterreifen entlangschrabben, wenn man seine Sattelstütze absenkt. 



platt_ziege schrieb:


> die gibs in 2 grössen!





sp00n82 schrieb:


> Ein Iphone 5 passt sogar noch in die M-Version (zumindest ohne Schutzhülle), ein Samsung A3 2017 passt mit Gummihülle gerade noch so in die L-Version.


----------



## Basti138 (19. Juli 2018)

> *Wohin mit dem Smartphone?*



In den Müll!


----------



## Deleted471854 (19. Juli 2018)

Basti138 schrieb:


> In den Müll!



Ja, das wäre auch eine Option...........;-)

Für mich ist das Thema folgendes. Es geht mir nicht darum konstant, wie es viele machen, zu Chatten, Simsen, Instagrammen, oder was auch immer.
Ich bin in einem Alter, in dem der Körper etwas defizieler ist und gewisse gesundheitliche Themen am Start sind.
Zur Zeit fahre ich alleine und wenn ich stürze und mich so verletze, dass ich ohne Hilfe nicht dort wegkomme, oder andere gesundheitliche Themen auftreten, die mich am weiterfahren hindern könnten, dann möchte ich nicht ohne Kommunikationsmittel dastehen, wo kaum bis wenige Passanten vorbeikommen.

Fährt man in einer Gruppe, ist das eine andere Situation. Dann kann auch mal schnell einer der Mitfahrer losfahren und Hilfe beschaffen.

Hier wurden ja bereits viele verschiedene Ideen und Vorschläge mitgeteilt, die es zu bewerten gilt um sich dann die für einen selbst, sinnvollste Lösung zu finden.


----------



## log11 (19. Juli 2018)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Und mit den Satteltaschen kann man dann auch so schön am Hinterreifen entlangschrabben, wenn man seine Sattelstütze absenkt.


Quatsch, zumindest bei einer 2L Satteltasche. Die Ist ja nun nicht so dick. Mal abgesehen davon, dass nicht jeder eine absenkbare Stütze fährt, ich jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Tourer-Kiel (19. Juli 2018)

Meine Hose hat eine sehr flache Reisverschlusstasche auf dem Oberschenkel: Da komme ich gut und schnell ran und es ist sicher aufgehoben. Einen so harten Schlag auf den Oberschenkel, dass es kaputt geht wäre möglich, aber aus Erfahrung sehr unwahrscheinlich. Man könnte meinen, dass es beim fahren stört - tut es bei mir aber nicht, obwohl es nicht  gerade das leichteste Gerät ist.


----------



## sp00n82 (19. Juli 2018)

log11 schrieb:


> Quatsch, zumindest bei einer 2L Satteltasche. Die Ist ja nun nicht so dick. Mal abgesehen davon, dass nicht jeder eine absenkbare Stütze fährt, ich jedenfalls nicht.


Bei mir hat selbst die 0,8L Satteltasche beim Fully das Hinterrad berührt. Und wer noch ohne Variostütze fährt, tut mir entweder leid, ist selbst Schuld, Downhiller oder die-hard XC-Fahrer (wobei die ja selbst dort im Worldcup inzwischen angekommen sind).


----------



## log11 (19. Juli 2018)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Bei mir hat selbst die 0,8L Satteltasche beim Fully das Hinterrad berührt. Und wer noch ohne Variostütze fährt, tut mir entweder leid, ist selbst Schuld, Downhiller oder die-hard XC-Fahrer (wobei die ja selbst dort im Worldcup inzwischen angekommen sind).



Ich fahre ein 29" XC HT. Ich wüsste nicht, wofür ich da eine absenkbare Stütze brauche. Aber egal, jeder wie er mag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bluesboy (19. Juli 2018)

Hi, 


platt_ziege schrieb:


> 12€ für die vaude ist zwar auch immer noch ne dummbeutel abzocke, aber bei ali zu suchen ist ja leider immer so scheisse aufwändig.
> auch wenn ich mir absolut sicher bin, dass so ne vaude tasche dort für 2-3€ zu haben sein wird


Für mein 5"-Handy ist diese Tasche schon zu klein! 
Gruß Markus


----------



## Danimal (19. Juli 2018)

Ich transportiere mein Telefon schon immer in der rechten Trikottasche. Solange das ein eng sitzendes Trikot ist, besteht da kaum die Gefahr, das Telefon zu verlieren. Ich packe das Telefon immer in einen zip-Bag, so ähnlich wie der oben abgebildete, weil ich es nicht mit Schweiß versauen will (das finden aus eigener Erfahrung auch wasserdichte Telefone auf Dauer nicht gut - die Kontakte in den Buchsen korrodieren). Wenn Du Angst hast, es aus der Tasche zu verlieren, dann zieh doch einfach eine 30cm lange Schnur durch den Verschluss der Plastikhülle und befestige die Schnur mit einem Clip oder einer Sicherheitsnadel am Trikot.


----------



## platt_ziege (19. Juli 2018)

Bluesboy schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Für mein 5"-Handy ist diese Tasche schon zu klein!
> Gruß Markus


wenn du die vaude meinst, sollte ein 5" locker reinpassen.
das alte modell ist deutlich kleiner als das aktuelle!
für mein 5,2" ist es eigentlich schon wieder viel zu gross bzw breit.
da wäre die evoc passender, aber wie gesagt mir klar zu teuer...


----------



## Sven12345 (19. Juli 2018)

kensmith schrieb:


> Zur Zeit fahre ich alleine und wenn ich stürze und mich so verletze, dass ich ohne Hilfe nicht dort wegkomme, oder andere gesundheitliche Themen auftreten, die mich am weiterfahren hindern könnten, dann möchte ich nicht ohne Kommunikationsmittel dastehen, wo kaum bis wenige Passanten vorbeikommen.



Dieser Einsatzbereich schließt den Transport des Handys am Körper oder am Lenker ja schon mal komplett aus.
Überall, wo ich Gefahr laufe, auf das Handy zu fallen, gehört es dann nicht hin.
Ich brauche das Handy ja nur, wenn's mich ordentlich zerlegt, und ich mich dabei ernsthaft verletze.
Und genau bei solchen Stürzen sehe ich eine realistische Chance,
ein Handy das ich irgendwo am Körper trage, mit zu zerstören.

So gesehen gehört das Handy gepolstert und weggepackt.
Vielleicht in ne Satteltasche oder ne kleine Rahmentasche (innerhalb des Rahmen-Dreiecks).
(Je nach verfügbarem Platz am Bike vielleicht sowas in der Art:
https://www.bruegelmann.de/sf-content/BRU/img/bmde/fahrrad-rahmentasche.jpg )
Da dürfte es dann am sichersten verwahrt sein.


----------



## Krabbelchen (19. Juli 2018)

Das passt hier schon mal nicht.


----------



## platt_ziege (19. Juli 2018)

Krabbelchen schrieb:


> Das passt hier schon mal nicht.
> Anhang anzeigen 754056 Anhang anzeigen 754057


 gehöre auch mit zu der ausgeschlossenen zielgruppe.
gibs für solche verbogenen rahmen überhaupt was passendes?

hab vorhin meine topeak backloader für 35€ ausm prime whd bekommen, aber nur fürs handy und kleinkram nen klein bisgen zu gross 
wollte mir dazu erst noch die tri dry für nen zehner kaufen, aber die verschandelt ja einfach jedes rad optisch komplett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (19. Juli 2018)

Für Rucksackverweigerer
https://freeride-mountain.com/Evoc-...MI3fzoxsur3AIVjoeyCh1hNg2xEAQYBSABEgKSMfD_BwE

Habe ich selber einen. Ist Top für ne Tagestour wenn man nur das nötigste mitnehmen will und man merkt garnicht das man es dabei hat! Allerdings die Trinkblase ist a weng a Schmarrn.


----------



## hardtails (19. Juli 2018)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Für Rucksackverweigerer
> https://freeride-mountain.com/Evoc-...MI3fzoxsur3AIVjoeyCh1hNg2xEAQYBSABEgKSMfD_BwE
> 
> Habe ich selber einen. Ist Top für ne Tagestour wenn man nur das nötigste mitnehmen will und man merkt garnicht das man es dabei hat!




Außer das man drunter schwitzt wie ein Schwein.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (19. Juli 2018)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Außer das man drunter schwitzt wie ein Schwein.



Überhaupt nicht im Gegensatz zum Rucksack. Und wenn es um schwitzen geht, alle sind Sandtrocken und mir rennt die Brühe runter.
Hier gibts auch nen Test ...
https://enduro-mtb.com/das-beste-hip-bag-zum-mountainbiken/4/


----------



## Michihh (19. Juli 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 752960


Diese Halterung hielt bei mir das Smartphone am Oberrohr auch bei einem Überschlag auf der Landstraße an Ort und Stelle. Im Gegensatz zu meiner rechten Körperseite, war das Smartphone nach dem Sturz unbeschädigt



Grossvater schrieb:


> na hauptsache die Klamotten (Hose) sind nach der Tour nicht Fully
> 
> ok, BTT... für mich gilt MTB = Rucksack - alles drin, alles am Mann - fertig.
> Versteh die Rucksackphobiker nicht, was soll das?


Man schwitz wie ein Schwein drunter


----------



## aibeekey (19. Juli 2018)

Michihh schrieb:


> Man schwitz wie ein Schwein drunter



Das seh ich ja noch ein. Gar nicht in den Kopf bekomme ich hingegen die komischen Leute, die dann stattdessen mit Rückenprotektor-Weste und Hipbag fahren...


----------



## platt_ziege (19. Juli 2018)

marx. schrieb:


> Das seh ich ja noch ein. Gar nicht in den Kopf bekomme ich hingegen die komischen Leute, die dann stattdessen mit Rückenprotektor-Weste und Hipbag fahren...


macht nen deutlich tougheren eindruck ;-)


----------



## DerEmrich (20. Juli 2018)

Bei größeren Touren hab ich das Smartphone im Rucksack, bei kurzen Strecken in der Hosentasche mit Reißverschluss.
Teilweise benutz ich auch ne ~20 Jahre alte Eastpack Bauchtasche die ich beim fahren nach hinten auf den Rücken drehe.
Die ist nur ein Bruchteil so groß wie das Evoc Ding und erfüllt voll und ganz ihren Zweck.
Halterungen am Lenker kommen für mich nur fürs Asphalt feilen in Frage, im Gelände hab ich da zu wenig Vertrauen...


----------



## Deleted 369460 (20. Juli 2018)

marx. schrieb:


> Gar nicht in den Kopf bekomme ich hingegen die komischen Leute, die dann stattdessen mit Rückenprotektor-Weste und Hipbag fahren...



Bin bisher immer auf den Bauch gefallen und dort besteht mein Protektor aus Schäuferla,  Blaukraut und Klöß sowie Seidla 

Der TE hat jetzt x - viele Vorschläge. Wenn da jetzt nix dabei ist muss er sich vielleicht nen Lakaien anschaffen der im sein Telefon in einer Senfte hinterher trägt


----------



## Deleted471854 (20. Juli 2018)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Bin bisher immer auf den Bauch gefallen und dort besteht mein Protektor aus Schäuferla,  Blaukraut und Klöß sowie Seidla
> 
> Der TE hat jetzt x - viele Vorschläge. Wenn da jetzt nix dabei ist muss er sich vielleicht nen Lakaien anschaffen der im sein Telefon in einer Senfte hinterher trägt



Das mit dem Lakaien ist keine doofe Idee.....;-)


Im ernst, ich hatte weiter oben erwähnt, dass ich eine schmale, wasserfeste Hüfttasche habe. Die habe ich heute mal probiert. Passen größere Smartphones rein, auf der einen Seite und daneben auch Schlüssel.
Für kleine Abendausfahrten mit kleinem Gepäck funktioniert das. Das Ganze auf den rücken gedreht und fertig.


  

Eine Satteltasche ist auch bestellt, als Alternative. Und bei längeren Fahrten kommt der kleine Camel Back Trinkrucksack dazu, wo das Smartphone auch rein kann........


----------



## log11 (21. Juli 2018)

Unter einer Hüfttasche würde ich auch schwitzen. Aber wenn es bei dir funktioniert ist ja gut.

Ansonsten vielleicht so eine Oberrohrtasche? 

https://www.internet-bikes.com/de/61795-m-wave/

Find ich sehr praktisch, und 7,50Euro sind auch noch bezahlbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ralf_T (21. Juli 2018)

Noch ein Wort zur Beintasche: Hab heute morgen mein Display geknackt. Hatte Münzen mit in der Tasche - weniger empfehlenswert...


----------



## Deleted471854 (21. Juli 2018)

log11 schrieb:


> Unter einer Hüfttasche würde ich auch schwitzen. Aber wenn es bei dir funktioniert ist ja gut.
> 
> Ansonsten vielleicht so eine Oberrohrtasche?
> 
> ...



Das mit dem Schwitzen ist richtig und nicht angenehm. Heute bei der Fahrt wieder gemerkt.
Aber heute ist auch die bestellte Satteltasche gekommen. Muss ja eh noch nen Ersatzschlauch, Flickzeugs und so einpacken.

 

Schön bei dieser Satteltasche ist, das untere Fach. Sehr flach gehalten, wo mein Phone press reinpasst und somit auch nicht rumschlackert. Allerdings ist die Position auch dafür Prädestiniert von unten etwas abzubekommen.....mal schauen....


----------



## log11 (21. Juli 2018)

kensmith schrieb:


> Das mit dem Schwitzen ist richtig und nicht angenehm. Heute bei der Fahrt wieder gemerkt.
> Aber heute ist auch die bestellte Satteltasche gekommen. Muss ja eh noch nen Ersatzschlauch, Flickzeugs und so einpacken.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 754644
> ...


Sieht gut aus. Welches Volumen hat die Tasche und ist das fuf ein Modell?


----------



## Deleted471854 (21. Juli 2018)

log11 schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus. Welches Volumen hat die Tasche und ist das fuf ein Modell?




Hier ist der Link zu der Tasche

https://www.amazon.de/RockBros-Outd...2189465&sr=8-5&keywords=rockbros+satteltasche


----------



## log11 (21. Juli 2018)

Dank dir für den Link. Leider keine Größenangabe dabei, hätte mich mal interessiert.


----------



## Deleted471854 (21. Juli 2018)

log11 schrieb:


> Dank dir für den Link. Leider keine Größenangabe dabei, hätte mich mal interessiert.



Jedenfalls nicht in Volumen, nur die cm Maße.
Mein Smasung J6 passt genau in die untere Tasche rein, falls das hilft. Bei meinem Firmen iPhone 8 ist noch Luft


----------



## boxy (22. Juli 2018)

Ab in die Rückentasche vom Trikot, hatte bissher nie irgendwelche Probleme damit.


----------



## log11 (22. Juli 2018)

Rückentasche vom Trikot geht schon. Doch je weniger Gewicht da drin ist, desto angenehmer. So empfinde ich es zumindest. Hab mir jetzt extra deshalb eine 2l Satteltasche bestellt.


----------



## Deleted471854 (22. Juli 2018)

log11 schrieb:


> Rückentasche vom Trikot geht schon. Doch je weniger Gewicht da drin ist, desto angenehmer. So empfinde ich es zumindest. Hab mir jetzt extra deshalb eine 2l Satteltasche bestellt.



Dem kann ich zustimmen, besonders bei den derzeitigen Temperaturen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted471854 (24. Juli 2018)

Hat hier jemand das Kono Fit schon probiert? Ein Arbeitskollege hat es mir empfohlen und soll das Smartphone bombenfest halten.

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B0758JCRDM...colid=FCU3XEZC9GUX&psc=0&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it

Er will morgen mit den Rad zur Arbeit kommen. Da kann ich mir das mal anschauen


----------



## Deleted471854 (25. Juli 2018)

Habe mir das Kono Fit heute anschauen können. Phone sitzt echt fest in der Halterung.
Interessant ist auch, dass die Halterung mit der mitgelieferten, längeren Schraube, direkt in das Ahhead Steuerrohr angeschraubt werden kann.


----------



## IndianaWalross (27. Juli 2018)

War die neue Funkier Warehouse Bib schon? Frisch von der Eurobike. Das Teil hat krass viele Taschen,  auch mit Reißverschluss teilweise. Dazu sogar Platz für ne Trinkblase. Total abgefahren. 

Anschauen werde ich mir die auf jeden Fall mal.


----------

